# Mini-Teich überwintern



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Ich habe am Balkon - zusätzlich zum größeren Teich im Garten - einen Mini-Teich. Der Teich befindet sich in einem geziegelten Beet mit einem Innen-Umfang von ca. 80 x 80 cm. Das Teichgefäß ist eine mit Teichfolie ausgekleidete Zinkwanne (rund, 60 cm Durchmesser, 50 cm Tiefe), die ich in dieses geziegelte Beet gesetzt und mit Erde umgeben habe. In die Erde habe ich div. Pflanzen gesetzt. 

Im Teich befinden sich Wasserhyazinthe, __ Hornblatt, __ Seekanne, __ Hechtkraut und eine Sumpfschwertlilie. Um Gelsen zu vermeiden habe ich zwei kleine Goldfische eingesetzt. Den Sommer hat mein Teich ohne weitere Pflege-Maßnahmen gut überstanden - ich denke, es hat sich ein gutes Gleichgewicht eingestellt. 

Klar ist aber, dass ich den Teich im Winter nicht so lassen kann - die Fische kommen in den großen Teich, die Wasserhyazinthen versuche ich im Wintergarten zu überwintern. Hechtkraut - weiß ich noch nicht, habe aber bereits ins Pflanzen-Forum gepostet. 

Nun meine Frage: Glaubt Ihr, kann ich den Teich mit Seekanne und Sumpfschwertlilie (und ev Hechtkraut???) ohne weiteres am Balkon überwintern oder muss ich die Pflanzen in den großen Teich übersiedeln und den Mini-Teich vollkommen auslassen. 

Noch ein Foto vom Mini-Teich: http://62.99.236.122/daten/album/001-00008368-00/001-00008368-00-05-0.jpg

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

hallo me,

ich denke nicht daß in diesem gefäß eine überwinterung machbar ist - wenn dann solltest du die seitenwände dick mit styropor etc einkleiden und über das ganze eine kuppel aus folie spannen.

die gefahr sind auch die senkrechten wände welche dem eis angroffsfläche bieten, um das behältniss zu sprengen.

oder einen kleinen teichheizer einlegen  :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Danke für Deinen Rat - dann mach ich mich mal ans Ausräumen - schließlich ist heute ausnahmsweise mal das Wetter bei uns schön....

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2005)

hallo :ertrink:  dev:


----------

